# Solo jewel cichlid?



## aa79606 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey everyone...

I have a lone male jewel cichlid and I don't know what to do with him. I had kept some jewel juvies in my community tank while they were growing, and I thought I got them all out, but this one male escaped my notice for a while.

Now he's a full grown male and he just doesn't seem happy in my 55g community tank. He's in there with 9 lemon tetra, 4 botia, 2 BN plecos, a few random guppies, and a pangasius catfish. The pangasius is about to go to a new MUCH larger home on Monday, and I have 6 bolivian rams waiting to take his place. 

Has anyone else kept just one jewel in a community tank with success? I don't want to take him to a LFS, and I don't know anyone locally I can give him to. If I put him back with his parents in their 29g, it will be WW3. I was thinking about possibly giving him his own tank... but I'm not sure he would be "happy" being completely alone.

What would be the minimum tank size needed for a single adult male jewel? And would it even be advisable to keep one by himself?

Thanks in advance,
Amy


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I would leave the Jewel where he/she is.If happiness can be measured among fishes, I should think the jewel would not be happy going from larger tank to smaller tank. With that said,,Twenty gallon would house the lone Jewel cichlid.IMHO


----------



## aa79606 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for the response and information. I should have mentioned, the reason I didn't think he was "happy" is that he is having territorial disputes with the botia & catfish. He will pick a spot at the bottom of the tank and just sit there. When someone gets too close he either starts a shoving match or flashing. (I have treated the entire tank with PraziPro just in case of parasites, but he is the only one who exhibits the flashing behavior, and I only observe him flashing when someone gets too close to his turf.)

The botia don't understand this game AT ALL, as they merrily run all over the entire tank. The pangasius is going to a new home today, so he shouldn't be a problem anymore. 

The jewel is eating well, but it worries me when a non-bottom-feeder fish basically just sits there in my tank.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

aa79606 said:


> Thanks for the response and information. I should have mentioned, the reason I didn't think he was "happy" is that he is having territorial disputes with the botia & catfish. He will pick a spot at the bottom of the tank and just sit there. When someone gets too close he either starts a shoving match or flashing. (I have treated the entire tank with PraziPro just in case of parasites, but he is the only one who exhibits the flashing behavior, and I only observe him flashing when someone gets too close to his turf.)
> 
> The botia don't understand this game AT ALL, as they merrily run all over the entire tank. The pangasius is going to a new home today, so he shouldn't be a problem anymore.
> 
> The jewel is eating well, but it worries me when a non-bottom-feeder fish basically just sits there in my tank.


Territorial disputes are common with most African cichlids who claim an object, (rock,piece of wood,or cave) as opposed to say larger South American ,Central American cichlids who tend to claim area's of the tank rather than object's.
Would keep an eye out for torn or damaged fins on loaches for as you have noted,,they are all over the tank and should there not be enough area's for loaches and Jewel to both rest near,or explore,they will continue to draw warning's from the jewel and or possible damage.
Several small clay pot's,smooth river stones,caves made from stones or artificial material ,or wood should be present for the loaches,jewel,and or bolivian rams that you mentioned .


----------



## aa79606 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you roadmaster! The loaches are looking great so far, and the pangasius has now gone to a new home. I have two large pieces of driftwood, some large smooth stones, and one ugly fake tree stump cave, so there are several hiding places already, but possibly not enough. I was thinking about getting some small clay pots, but I've been wondering if it's okay just to use the regular ones they sell at walmart or any box store... also do they need any special cleaning or attention (other than a simple rinsing) before they go into the tank? Thanks in advance, you've been very helpful.




roadmaster said:


> Territorial disputes are common with most African cichlids who claim an object, (rock,piece of wood,or cave) as opposed to say larger South American ,Central American cichlids who tend to claim area's of the tank rather than object's.
> Would keep an eye out for torn or damaged fins on loaches for as you have noted,,they are all over the tank and should there not be enough area's for loaches and Jewel to both rest near,or explore,they will continue to draw warning's from the jewel and or possible damage.
> Several small clay pot's,smooth river stones,caves made from stones or artificial material ,or wood should be present for the loaches,jewel,and or bolivian rams that you mentioned .


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I have used clay pot's from garden store's,walmart, etc without issues after rinsing them.:icon_wink


----------



## Avianwing (Dec 15, 2009)

Apologies for bumping an old thread! But have a similar query. Would Jewel Cichlids make good Wet Pets when kept alone in a tank like Red Devils, Oscars etc or do they prefer to be in a group?


----------

